

SCOTUS Rules Against Stanford in Bayh-Dole Patent Case - esoteriq
http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=21376

======
Uhhrrr
I would understand if the decision was that patents coming from federally-
funded research couldn't be assigned to a third party. That could be a good
idea! But if the conflict is between two recipients of that funding, I don't
see how I as a taxpayer have a horse in that race, _except_ insofar as I think
people who sign contracts should continue to be bound by them.

